# sentra 2000 cam sensor



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

does anyone know how many cam sensors there are in the 2000 sentra gxe? where are they located? Thank you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's only one cam sensor. it should be located on the passenger side rear of the cylinder head

below the bulge on the intake cam.


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

chimmike said:


> there's only one cam sensor. it should be located on the passenger side rear of the cylinder head
> 
> below the bulge on the intake cam.


THANK YOU FOR THE INFO. MY CAR STALLS ONCE IN A WHILE AND NISSAN TELLS ME THE FOLLOWING: FUEL INJECTION SERVICE, TROTTLE BODY SERVICE, AND CAM SENSORSSS. PLURAL. THE SENSOR HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE STALLING HE SAID. THE SES LIGHT DOES GO ON.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like it could be the crank position sensor, which was a recall.


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

chimmike said:


> sounds like it could be the crank position sensor, which was a recall.


THANKS!
IS IT CORRECT THAT IN ORDER TO RESET THE COMPUTER ONE MUST UMPLUG THE BATTERY FOR A BIT?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes that's right.


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

chimmike said:


> yes that's right.[/QUOTE
> 
> THANK YOU!
> 
> HAVE A HAPPY HOLIDAY!


----------



## matty (Jul 7, 2004)

*2000 sentra ses*

Finally figured out why my car had SES light on for 2.5 years and $2,300.00 later. cam sensor, crank sensor, oxygen sensor, cat converter, etc etc etc. how many times? plenty! anyway, the spark plugs were replaced but were not Nissan parts, I was told was the problem. I had them replaced 2.5 years ago and had SES light ever since, but every time I took car to get fixed for the corresponding code, something else went wrong. Another code, and another and another. I'm hoping its the problem anyway. OK so far. Been 3 weeks.


----------

